# Newbie needing advice on ESL jobs



## Ls1990 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey I new some advice on deciding on one of three Tefl jobs I've been offered in Thailand for a start in may 2013.
As my first time in Thailand with a degree and tefl certificate behind me, I'm wondering which job it best for your first esl job.
The first is teaching kindergarten kids just outside Bangkok for 38000 baht per month 
The second is with a company called Road Experience - has anyone heard of them before or worked for them and have some advice? They are all jobs in the south of Thailand offer 30000 baht per month
The third and final is through he American TESoL institute who seem to offer a comprehensive program but all their schools are in the north east.

Can anyone offer advice on which one the take? My main priorities are location and how reputable the company is.

Thank you, first visit to Thailand ever coming up!


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Some like it hot*

Ls1990:

First, welcome to the forum. Read, read and read some more. A great deal of good information is located within this forum.

First visit to the tropical paradise of Thailand ... 

Hold on to your hat for you are in for many surprises. Some good, some bad. Hope you like it hot. Use sun screen, the tropical sun will rip the skin off you. Light weight long sleeved shirts and brimmed hats are recommended. Fluids, stay hydrated, make sure you water is "safe" and beware of ice. 

Beware the southern Thailand jobs. More heat sun wise and the southern provinces of Thailand have been very restive. Select your location with care.

uswebdaily.com/news2/thai-teachers-may-get-bulletproof-vests 
Dec 20, 2012 ... BANGKOK, Dec. 20 (UPI) -- An official in Thailand has recommended issuing bullet-proof vests to teachers in the southern part of the country. ...

Good luck.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

To check the reputation of the company first use google search and see what comes up. Then locate the online forums that specialise in teaching in thailand, and then do forum searches on the company or school name. You are certain to find some useful comments.

To say that location is a key criteria for you means little to someone reading this unless you detail exactly what YOU are looking for when choosing a location


----------



## dave the dude (Nov 4, 2012)

Ls1990 said:


> Hey I new some advice on deciding on one of three Tefl jobs I've been offered in Thailand for a start in may 2013.
> As my first time in Thailand with a degree and tefl certificate behind me, I'm wondering which job it best for your first esl job.
> The first is teaching kindergarten kids just outside Bangkok for 38000 baht per month
> The second is with a company called Road Experience - has anyone heard of them before or worked for them and have some advice? They are all jobs in the south of Thailand offer 30000 baht per month
> ...


Hi
I am teaching in NE Thailand and whist new to that, ive lived here for over 7 years and ran an expate site too so I have heard a few stories. 
38k is a very good salary and I doubt if you will beat that outside BKK.
I work in a huge Uni and believe me they certainly throw you in at the deep end. Teaching standards are very poor and my student have an ability of about an 8YOld (at the age of 22)

I love myjob but trust me you are in for a few suprises. Thais are into status and a teacher/ Lecturer is looked at as very resectable so your conduct must remain good ( female temptaton is everywhere).
If you want to PM me, I will be happy to answer any of yr questions as best as I can

Dave


----------

